# Greenpeace Targets Fire Phone



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Greenpeace activists are targeting Fire phone reviews with 1 star cut and paste reviews about Amazon not being green enough... 
Regardless of the politics I really hate the abuse of Amazon's reviews for someone's personal pet projects. Amazon's reviews are very useful to me for purchasing decisions and abusing it tarnishes the whole thing. Greenpeace loses points in my book on this protest.

Tempting to flag all of their reviews as unhelpful, including nonphone ones since they obviously can't be trusted to leave honest reviews.

http://www.teleread.cohm/kindle/greenpeace-deluges-amazon-fire-phone-with-one-star-protest-reviews/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a rule, at kboards, we do NOT advocate blanket attacks on products OR on reviewers.

Topic locked while we discuss this amongst the Admin staff. . . . . .


----------

